# emerge sync over http (proxy)?

## kernelpnc

Hi!

I smuggled a gentoo-box into a windows-only company network. I can only use http to get outside (and that only with a special proxy server designed to pass through the ntlm auth that we have to use here).

So, how can I update the portage tree using only http via proxy? I think portage usually uses the rsync://-protocol, thats not http, right?

thanks a lot!

kernelpanic

----------

## Ethernal

You can sync over http as well, just check the emerge configs in /etc/ , however, NTLM auth will be a problem. I've seen somewhere on the internet a small application that lets you tunnel through a ntlm based http proxy, but I can't remeber where. Just google for it .

----------

## kernelpnc

What files in /etc exactly are you talking about? I couldn't find any that seemed related to emerge!

I already have http through the ntlm-proxy working, using the proxy server from sourceforge.

Also, is there some place where an updated portage-tree.tar.gz can be fetched with http?

thanks!

----------

## TenPin

Yes you can download a tar.bz2 of the latest portage tree from:

http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/snapshots/

----------

## laffer

There is a variant of emerge called:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge-webrsync

 

This utilizies http to download the Portage tree in tar.bz2 format and then uncompresses it.  The tree is updated nightly in the format so it will be relatively recent.  If you are using a proxy, just be sure to export your proxy settings prior to execution unless it's not required in your environment.

 *Quote:*   

> export http_proxy="http://<myproxyserver>:80"

 

Thanks!

Mike

----------

## sufehmi

 *laffer wrote:*   

> There is a variant of emerge called:
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge-webrsync 
> 
> This utilizies http to download the Portage tree in tar.bz2 format and then uncompresses it.  The tree is updated nightly in the format so it will be relatively recent.  If you are using a proxy, just be sure to export your proxy settings prior to execution unless it's not required in your environment.
> ...

 

Hi, I've tried these, but I got the following error messages instead:

```
wget: unrecognized option '--help/snapshots/portage-2003....

wget: unrecognized option 'checklist,/snapshots/portage-2003....
```

When I checked the proxy server's logs, I found the following URLs:

```
11:57:15 192.168.0.100 http://list/snapshots/portage-20030821.tar.bz2 

11:57:15 192.168.0.100 http://options/snapshots/portage-20030821.tar.bz2 

11:57:16 192.168.0.100 http://expected/snapshots/portage-20030820.tar.bz2 

11:57:16 192.168.0.100 http://at/snapshots/portage-20030820.tar.bz2 

11:57:16 192.168.0.100 http://least/snapshots/portage-20030820.tar.bz2 

11:57:16 192.168.0.100 http://7/snapshots/portage-20030820.tar.bz2 

11:57:16 192.168.0.100 http://tokens/snapshots/portage-20030820.tar.bz2 

11:57:16 192.168.0.100 http://for/snapshots/portage-20030820.tar.bz2 

11:57:16 192.168.0.100 http://have/snapshots/portage-20030820.tar.bz2 

11:57:16 192.168.0.100 http://4/snapshots/portage-20030820.tar.bz2 

11:57:16 192.168.0.100 http://use/snapshots/portage-20030820.tar.bz2 

11:57:16 192.168.0.100 http://to/snapshots/portage-20030820.tar.bz2 
```

Also for you rinformation:

```
cdimage / # echo $http_proxy

http://192.168.0.1:800
```

(which is correct)

Can anyone help me with this problem ?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

This should be what you want   :Shocked: 

http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.html#WINBIND

HTH

T.

----------

## sufehmi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> This should be what you want  
> 
> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.html#WINBIND
> ...

 

Thanks for the reply !

But, I'm using IPcop as the proxy server - http://ipcop.org

This box (that's supposed to run Gentoo) is running as a VMware virtual machine, which strangely disabling it from connecting to Internet via IPcop's NAT.

I have to connect to Internet via IPcop's proxy feature from those VMware virtual machines.

So, authentication to the proxy is not the issue for my case.

Any other ideas?

Thanks.

----------

## sufehmi

OK, I've traced the problem to GENTOO_MIRRORS entry in /etc/make.conf, which strangely contains the following:

```
Error: Expected at least 7 tokens for --checklist, have 4. Use --help to list options
```

Don't ask me how it can be like that, I just spent several hours tracing this up to various python source files... my head's still dizzy....   :Shocked: 

I think if someone can share with me his/her GENTOO_MIRRORS entry, then my problem would be solved...

Waiting in anticipation   :Smile: 

----------

## alchemst

Here's a basic GENTOO_MIRRORS line:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://distro.ibiblio.org/gentoo ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu"

----------

## sufehmi

 *alchemst wrote:*   

> Here's a basic GENTOO_MIRRORS line:
> 
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://distro.ibiblio.org/gentoo ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu"

 

Thanks !!

emerge-webrsync now working flawlessly.

Again many thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nathanpoole

 *Ethernal wrote:*   

>  ... however, NTLM auth will be a problem. I've seen somewhere on the internet a small application that lets you tunnel through a ntlm based http proxy, but I can't remeber where. Just google for it ...

 

Hi guys,

After stuffing around with the perl (my mother tongue) based NTLM auth stuff with not much luck, I found one little proxy called aps at http://apserver.sourceforge.net/

Worked like a charm for me through a customer's NTLM bits with minimal stuffing about (Well, I can't do emerge-webrsync yet for some reason, but not particularly worried yet)

Cheers,

Nathan

----------

